# Wetter&Streckenbericht Willingen 5.06.05



## Adrenalino (29. Mai 2005)

Hi Freaks!

Vielleicht wäre es möglich, daß einhemische BikerInnen aus Willingen und Umgebung mal die nächsten Tage für den Marathon ab und an nen Wetter&Streckenbericht abgeben könnten? Damit man sich einigermaßen einstellen kann.

Denn remember ( soweit es meine bisherigen Teilnahmen angeht ):

-2001 Regen, Hagel, Sonne im minütlichen Wechsel die Tage vorher, Renntag trocken aber die Strecke.....  ....Antriebs-Overkill
-2002 siehe 2001  
-2003 der denkwürdige Sommer!!!!  Willingen trocken und heiß!!!  
-2004 die Schlamm&Wasserspiele von Willingen  ....Antriebs-Overkill

Also, wäre echt klasse von euch!  

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Limit83 (29. Mai 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Freaks!
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es möglich, daß einhemische BikerInnen aus Willingen und Umgebung mal die nächsten Tage für den Marathon ab und an nen Wetter&Streckenbericht abgeben könnten? Damit man sich einigermaßen einstellen kann.
> 
> ...


Na dann kannst du doch auch wenigstens für die absoluten Neulingen in Willingen die Strecke etwas beschreiben. Warst ja oft genug dort...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (29. Mai 2005)

Also jut, wennse die Strecke nich jeändert ham:

Vom Festival-Gelände aus gehts über ne Wiese auf nen Wirtschaftsweg runter nach Willingen, die Stadt wird durchquert, dann gehts auf Asphalt hoch Ri. Ussseln, kurz aber knackig. Oben angekommen li. ab auf Schotter und oberhalb von Willingen an der Stadt vorbei. Nach einigen Auf und Abs gehts nen Feldweg ziemlich steil hoch ( böse bei Matsch ) und wieder auf Feldwegen rauf und runter. Kurz vor dem Diemelsee ein netter Schotter-Downhill der auf einem Feldweg am Rande eines Ackers entlanggeht, vom Feldweg aus wieder zurück auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg runter zum Diemelsee zur ersten Verpflegung.
Danach wird der See überquert und von der Straße geht es links ab auf eine fiese Steigung mit losem Untergrund. Oben angekommen das übliche Auf und Ab auf Feld und Waldwegen, aber die Aussicht ( bei gutem Wetter,also recht selten  ) ist echt klasse.
An alles kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wohl aber daran daß es durch einige Dörfer durchgeht bevor es dann Ri. Ziel nochmal interessant wird, da gibt es einen schmalen Waldweg den man hochmuss, sehr steil, sehr rutschig, bei Matsch usw kaum zu fahren, auch die anschließenden Waldwege sind bei Matsch absolut grenzwertig. Aus dem Wald gehts raus, wieder runter, dann folgt die schon berühmte Bachdurchfahrt, dannach auf nem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg zurück Ri. Willingen, man kommt ungefähr an der Stelle raus wo man nach dem Start links abgebogen ist. Über die Landstraße auf Asphalt runter nach Willingen Ri. Mühlenkopfschanze, dann noch ein kurzer aber giftiger Anstieg auf Asphalt, wieder auf nem Wirtschaftsweg paralell verlaufend zum Festivalgelände ab ins Ziel.

Ich finde die Strecke landschaftlich sehr schön, technisch nix aufregendes, konditionell aber anstrengend.

Die mittlere Distanz ist richtig böse......von der langen will ich erst gar nicht sprechen........


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2005)

Vielen dank! Ein sehr geringer Singeltrailanteil und recht viel asphaltierte Wirtschaftswege. Also recht schnell die Strecke? Hab vor die Langdistanz zu fahren.  Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Mai 2005)

Ähem.....das hätte ich vielleichtsagen sollen....meine Beschreibung betrifft die kleine Strecke. Auf der mittleren gibts schon ein paar Trails dazu, schön mit Wurzeln usw,seeeeeehr anstrengede Strecke, die lange kenne ich nicht persönlich, habe mir aber von Teamkollegen sagen lassen daß die die letzten Körner aus einem rauszieht.
Wetter?
Siehe Regenradar auf www.wetter.com
Ich sach nur Antriebs-Overkill.....hat schon zu regnen begonnen!


----------



## kleinbiker (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also gestern war die Strecke in pervektem Zustand. Pulvertrocken und Superschnell. An dem fiesen Anstieg direkt nach dem Diemelsee gibt's 'ne kleine Änderung: der weg ist nur noch auf den unteren 15 Metern unbefestigt, danach haben'se jetzt dick Schotter aufgetragen und festgewalzt.

...da gibt es einen schmalen Waldweg den man hochmuss, sehr steil, sehr rutschig, bei Matsch usw kaum zu fahren...

Gestern sind wir da alle hochgefahren, keiner musste schieben.

Zu den Wettervorhersagen: Prinzip Hoffnung  

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juni 2005)

Hm also bisher ist es bei uns in Ennepetal trockengeblieben, und die Trails sind gut wie noch nie un diesem Jahr. 
Wenn ich das auf Willingen übertrage wird es ja richtig geil zu fahren.  
Na ja hab ich Angsthase nir extra ne neue Regenjacke zugelegt, aber man soll dem Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Freaks!

Wie siehts nun aus.....hier bei uns nahe Frankfurt ist eben gerade die Welt untergegangen......übelst starker Regen, Orkanböen, Hagel.....unser Balkon stand unter Wasser und drohte die Wohnung zu überfluten!

Wars bei euch auch so schlimm? Wenn ja, dann hätten sich meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen bewahrheitet.....bin mal gespannt!

Schlammschlacht? Antriebs-Overkill?


----------



## Wave (5. Juni 2005)

soooo....wieder zuürck!

was soll ich sagen   ??? selten sowas erlebt. matsch, matsch, matsch....dauernde chain-sucks und zu allem überfluss auch noch n platten. naja, 2,06 auf der kleinen runde....hat trotzdem spass gemacht und ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. auch bei so einem besch....eidenen wetter


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Juni 2005)

Den kann ich mich nur anschließen, Chainsucks und Antriebs Overkill.
Hm es war den ganzen Morgen nur 7 grad warm und heftiger Wind in dem Loch. Um 8 Uhr Morgens lag noch heftiger Nebel das man den Ettelsberg nur zur hälfte sehen konnte und dunkel wie im Hintern wars noch dazu. 
Auf den Downhillls hatte man keine 10 Meter sichtweite. 
So einen Krampf hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Als des ganzen Krönung regnete es noch kontienuierlich alle 20 min bis 12 Uhr. 
Wollte mindestens die Mittlere Runde schaffen, aber bei den Bedinungen.
Trotz Windweste und Renntempo zu frieren, nicht schön zumal hab ich noch meine (dauerhaft Beschlagene) Brille verloren (mehr mit absicht) und bin in der letzten Linkskurve vor dem Ziel der kleinen gestürzt.
Nach diesen Ereignissen und der Erkentnis eines nicht funktionierenden Bikes hab ich dann die Waffen gestreckt und muste noch ne halbe Stunde Schlotternd auf meinen Teamkollegen warten.
Bis auf die blöden geschichten war alles spitze und bin nächstes jahr wieder auf der Jagt nach der großen Runde.

@ Mecky: meinen Glückwunsch Super Zeit.   Habe 57 Min länger gebraucht, leider auch mit einem 15 kg Ac


----------



## Kleinblattagent (6. Juni 2005)

Dazu muß ich einfach auch meinen Senf abgeben.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen - Ich wollte eigentlich erstmals auf die mittlere Distanz, deshalb bin ich auf der kleinen Runde eher verhalten gefahren, um noch genug Reserven für den steilen zweiten Teil zu haben. Trotz katastrophalen Streckenverhältnissen gelangte ich doch recht entspannt und problemlos bis zur Verpflegungsstation am Diemelsee. 
Bis 7 Km vor Ende der kleinen Runde dachte ich auch noch, daß ich auf die mittlere Strecke gehen werde. Dann kam jener Pfadanstieg, wo grundsätzlich immer geschoben wird (bis auf 2003). Das dies ein Trail sein sollte war nicht mehr zu erkennen. Zu Fuß im knöcheltiefen Schlamm ging es bergauf. Danach wog mein Rad ca. 5 Kg mehr und die Schaltung war komplett dicht. Als ich diese von dem gröbsten Dreck befreit hatte, konnte ich trotzdem nicht mehr fehlerfrei schalten. An den Reifen klebte bestimmt noch einmal so viel Schlamm wie die Reifen selber wogen. Der Dreck löste sich selbst bei den Abfahrten nicht mehr von den Rädern, so daß jedes Bergauffahren nur noch mit sehr hohem Kraftaufwand möglich war (Stichwort rotierende Masse). Deshalb entschied ich mich zähneknirschend "nur" die kleine Runde zu fahren. Mir blieb ja quasi nichts anderes übrig. Und auf den letzten 7 Kilometern war natürlich kein Preis mehr zu holen. Deshalb auch eher eine mäßige Zeit.

Bis Freitagabend war die Strecke wohl noch recht trocken. Dann fegte kurz ein Unwetter über Willingen und weichte die Strecke erst einmal auf. Trotz des Unwetters schien sie aber noch gut fahrbar gewesen zu sein, da nämlich am Samstag die Cross Country Damen und Herren des Worlscups recht sauber aussahen. Ab Samstagabend hat es dann im stündlichen Abstand regelmäßig wie aus Eimern gegossen. Das hat dann der Strecke den Rest geben. Am Start hat es dann auch noch einmal geregnet. Spätestens da habe ich mich dann gefragt: "Was machst Du hier eigentlich überhaupt ?" Wir sind bei 8°C teilweise durch Nebel gefahren, so tief hingen die Wolken. Dazu in den exponierten Lagen starker Gegenwind. Das einzige was noch gefehlt hat war Schnee! Es war eine einzige Schlammschlacht und Rutschpartie, so wie ich sie noch bei keinem Marathon erlebt hatte. (obwohl speziell Willingen, wie schon erwähnt und bis auf den Supersommer 2003, immer eine Katastrophe war) Solche Umstände ziehen einem die ganze Kraft aus den Beinen. Dazu kommt, daß man weder auf den Abfahrten noch bei den Anstiegen groß überholen konnte, weil es teilweise einfach zu riskant war. Direkt vor mir haben sich zweimal zwei Fahrer so richtig gebrettert. Und irgendwann fuhr einer vor mir mit einer direkt am Gesäß aufgerissenen Hose. Da guckte der nackte Ar... raus.   Da konnte ich mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mich doch zu den Straßenfahren gewünscht. Deshalb waren alle wohl auch für jeden noch so kleinen Asphaltanteil dankbar.

Na ja, trotzdem teilt man das Leid und den Kummer mit ca. 3000 anderen Verrückten und nächstes Jahr werde ich den zweiten Versuch für die mittlere Distanz starten.

             Gruß

             Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschel (6. Juni 2005)

Ihr tut dem Willinger Wetter Unrecht, 2000 war es auch sehr heiss und trocken wenn ich mich nicht irre, also nicht nur Matsch


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Juni 2005)

wuschel schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr tut dem Willinger Wetter Unrecht, 2000 war es auch sehr heiss und trocken wenn ich mich nicht irre, also nicht nur Matsch




Du irrst dich nicht aber was nützt es, wenn von bisher 7 MA`s in Willingen 1 heiß&trocken ( 2003 ) 1 warm&leidlich trocken ( 1999 ) und der Rest, also 5 MA`s die absolute totale Schlammschlacht war?   Kalt, verregnet, matschig bis zum Abwinken....und das im Juni!  Unglaublich......und trotzdem fahr ich jedes Jahr hin, ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf! Mittlere Runde bin ich unter diesen Bedingungen bisher 2x gefahren, das ist der absolute Tod, mach ich nie nie nie nie nie wieder!!!!

Bin wie schon im Vorjahr kleine gefahren, Zeit 2:54:01, kann ich aber 3-4 Minuten abziehen weil ich einem vor mir gestürzten Biker geholfen habe.....boah, wasn Sturz, hat sich mehrmals überschlagen, scheint aber nix schlimmeres passiert zu sein laut seiner Aussage. Nur sein Lenker war "etwas" verbogen...

Überhaupt habe ich viele Stürze gesehen, schon auf der ersten Abfahrt vom Festival-Gelände runter nach Willingen rein alleine 2 richtig schlimme. Ich versteh das nicht, die heizen wie die bekloppten runter egal wie die Verhältnisse sind, gefährden sich und andere  

Na egal, let`s hope better Weather for next Year!!!


----------



## S-Racer (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

dieses Mal war es genauso toll wie letztes Jahr  

Es war aber etwas wärmer als 2004 und feuchter, so dass der Schlamm am Körper nicht ganz so festgebacken ist. Man konnte im Ziel sogar einzelne Gesichter erkennen, was 2004 nicht so richtig klappte.  
Trotzdem war am Ende alles ein einziger Klumpen.
Die Reifenwahl hatte ich wohl richtig getroffen, den Michelin XCR A/T kann ich für solche Verhältnisse nur empfehlen, pannenfrei und super Grip auch beim Bremsen auf Wiesen und Schotter.
Es gab bei vielen Fahrern im ersten Drittel der Strecke Platten, das kann ich mir nicht ganz erklären, war die Strecke doch weich und feucht.
Schaltungsprobleme gab es bei vielen erst nach der Schiebepassage den Waldweg hoch dabei sammelte ich auch mindestens 2 Kg Dreck-Tannennadelgemisch auf.

Ich war mit rund 2:34 um 5 Minuten schneller als 2004 und bin darüber richtig glücklich.
Kompliment an alle, die die Mittlere oder Große gefahren sind.  

Stürze habe ich auf meiner kleinen Runde zum Glück nur einen gesehen, das ging noch gerade so gut. Der Typ vor mir hatte auf einer Schotterabfahrt plötzlichen Luftverlust am Vorderrad und rutschte am Ende des Weges auf der nun links weiterführenden Asphaltfahrbahn geradeaus und fast in mich rein, da ich ihn gerade rechts überholen wollte.
Zum Glück stand da auch ein Sani, aber er stand schnell wieder auf.

Es war zwar schlammig und die Augen brannten so stark wie die Oberschenkel aber geil war es trotzdem......
Nur der Bikewash ist wie 2004 eine Katastrophe gewesen.

Gruß M.


----------



## pollux8 (6. Juni 2005)

Hi ,Hier ist der Wolli.    Ich wollte auch nur noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.Das Bike Festival War SUPER.Geile Stimmung.Alle waren gut drauf.Eigentlich war es ja auch ein Event für Freerider.80 % hatten schwere Kisten.Viele in US Natoshorts.Cooler Outfit,Harte Musik.Das Wetter war ja auch gut.Freitag sonnig,Samstag bis 5Uhr super.und Sonntag ging es ab 10 Uhr auch relativ trocken weiter.Nur das nächtliche Entertaiment ließ zu wünschen übrig.Freitag eine Bayrische Volkskapelle .Das kann doch unter unseren Hartrockfreeks nicht war sein.Und Samstag passierte bei der Party auch nicht viel.Keine geilen Kisten Stunts.Kaum Filme die einen berieseln.Wenn ich bei der Aftershow noch etwas verpaßt habe,dann laßt es mich wissen.Einen hab ich ja noch .Was passiert mit der 4X Strecke vor  dem Wild Park.Eine Schande als Anblick für die Gäste ,die sich fürs Mountainbiken nicht interessieren.Aber alles im allen Nächstes Jahr habt Ihr mich wieder.


----------



## sedum (6. Juni 2005)

Nachdem ich die 129 km in Willingen hinter mich gebracht habe muß ich mich doch mal zum Ganzen äußern. Einige Passagen haben im Kurs mit Marathon fahren nix mehr zu tun. Nur durch Dreck auf und abwärts ist nicht witzig. Die Strecke zwischen den Bäumen bergab bei km 97 ist einfach albern, nicht fahrbar, auch die Trailpassagen bei km 110 sind völlig überflüssig, bestehen sie doch nur aus nahezu knietiefem Schlamm. Außerdem habe ich mir bei km 80 und bei 110 zweimal einen Platten gefahren. irgendwann ist dann jeder Schlauch verbraucht. Niemand an der Strecke bei den Posten hat Ersatz, etwa eine Standpumpe, einen Schlauch oder etwas Wasser. Der Empfang war für die Fahrer der Langdistanz lieblos, niemand nahm Notiz, keine Ahnung wo der Zielstrich war, keine Ankündigung, alles gaffte auf den Riesenbildschirm mit den Downhillern. Wahrscheinlich echt der Sport den man mehr Respekt zollen muß, Langdistanzfaher sind wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Haufen Spinner. Dabei war im Programmheft doch die Rede von einem überwältigen Empfag im Ziel. Prahlerei und Angeber!
Mein Fazit: für Startgeld ist Willingen eine riesige Abzockmaschinerie, wer Veranstaltungen wie Plattenberg, Zierenberg, Großallmerode und Grafschaft gefahren ist, der weiß was tolle Veranstaltungen sind. Dahinter steht ein Verein der das mit Herzblut betreibt und nicht eine kommerzgeile Truppe die einem noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit gibt seinem Frust in einem Gästebuch Luft zu machen.
Ach ja: Eintritt zahlen um dann Umsatz machen zudürfen ist auch cool, meine Frau die mich mal begleiten wollte auf dieses "Event" war völli enttäuscht. Sie ist durch ihre vielen Marathonläufe wirklich starke Veranstaltungen und Sportevents gewöhnt.
Viele Grüße
Hermann


----------



## wuschel (6. Juni 2005)

Kann zwar irgendwie nachvollziehen was du sagst, allerdings sind deine Kritikpunkte am Marathon ja wohl eher Wetterbedingt( man munkelt das die Ausrichter darauf noch keinen Einfluss haben), bis auf die fehlende Ausstattung der Streckenposten, aber das habe ich anderswo auch schon ähnlich erlebt.

Das die Expoarea eigentlich nur ne grosse Verkaufsshow ist für die man auch noch überteuerte 8 löhnen muss ist ärgerlich, aber auch bekannt. Da ich dies Jahr erst am späten Freitagnachmittag anreisen konnte habe ich es mir daher auch gespart das Paket zu buchen. Vor einigen Jahren war es ja noch in Ordnung , da konnte man noch echte Schnäppchen machen, die Zeiten sind wohl auch vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausmeister_b (6. Juni 2005)

Kann sedum größtenteils zustimmen, gerade die Abfahrt bei km 97 (Abschnitt des XC-Weltcups) war einfach nur schwachsinnig und wäre leicht zu umgehen gewesen. Aber mit dem Schlammbedingungen auf der Strecke muss man leben denke ich, sonst hätte man ja alles auf Asphalt verlegen müssen, aber brutal nervig war das Pfützenspringen schon.

@sedum und andere Langdistanzfahrer
Könntet ihr mir nochmal erläutern wie die Ausschilderung am Übergang zur großen Runde gemeint war? Ich habe nämlich auf dem großen Wegweiser nur den Pfeil geradeaus, wo "Große Runde" dran stand, gesehen, also bin ich geradeaus und als nächstes sah ich einen der üblichen Wegweiser nach rechts oben zeigend (und wurde noch durch Zuschauer/Streckenposten? bestätigt)und prompt fand ich mich auf der großen Runde wieder, aber allerdings ohne den Schlenker durch Start/Ziel gefahren zu sein. So wurde ich dann 79. auf der mittleren Runde   !


----------



## Hitzi (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich war am letzten Wochenende auch in Willingen. Mir hat es dieses Jahr mal wieder sehr gut gefallen. Die Veranstaltung kostet zwar mit 55,- Euro als Komplettpaket schon relativ viel aber die Leistungen sind schon O.K. 
Einige Beispiele: Nudelparty Freitag und Samstag (somit brauchte ich nichts einkaufen, ich brauchte mich lediglich ums Frühstück kümmern), Verpflegung nach dem Rennen, Verpflegung auf der Strecke, freies Zelten (wir haben damit aber Glück gehabt - wir waren zum kritischen Zeitpunkt beim kassieren immer away    ) Duschen in der Schule (warm), Party am Freitag und Samstag (wobei der Samstag richtig gut war, Danke Stephan!), diverse Angebote auf den Gutscheinen (nicht alle sind gut, man muss schon genau gucken), Eintritt Freitag und Samstag und Sonntag auf dem Festivalgelände..... etc.

Man muss sich nur mal mit den Gutscheinen und Veranstaltungen/Programm beschäftigen. Dann kann man auch eine gute Party feiern. Lärm und dreck auf dem Gelände inklusive   
Die Toilettenanlagen und Duschen waren nicht O.K. Aber dafür sind alle Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich. Verlasse deinen Platz genau so wie du ihn vorfinden möchtest!!!!
 Da haben Schweine nichts zu suchen! Aber die wird es immer geben! Mehr nöchte ich nicht dazu sagen!

Ich habe immer konkrete Anforderungen an die Hersteller und habe mein Bike optimal eingestellt bekommen. Das war jeden Cent wert. Hier mal wieder einige Beispiele: Neue Scheibe fürs Hinterrad von Magura, Schaltung einstellen von Shimano, Reifen umbauen von Conti inkl. Aufkleber und Caipi trinken, neue Griffe von Ergon, neue Handschuhe von Röckel, tolle Angebote beim Neukauf von Zubehör und diverse Tipps und Tricks von Fachleuten. 

Das kann man in Euro gar nicht messen......

Weiter haben wir am Freitag im Wilddieb eine klasse Party gefeiert     

Samstag haben wir uns die Downhill Strecke angesehen - Weltklasse !

Ein paar coole Fotos haben wir auch gemacht   

Fotos von Hitzi 

Gästebuch nicht vergessen!  Gästebuch von Hitzi 

Ich habe die 99 Km Strecke gewählt. Mit meiner Zeit bin ich zufrieden   
Es hätte weniger sein dürfen......   

Wer mit dem Dreck auf der Strecke nicht zurecht kommt, sollte sein Bike zu Hause lassen und sich die Berichte im Fernsehen ansehen. Der letzte Trail war zwar wirklich nicht zu fahren aber wer sich darüber aufregt, sollte auf seinen Waldwegen bleiben und keinen angekündigten Marathon mit schwierigen Trails fahren. Alles war in der Ausschreibung beschrieben und nach der Pasta Party durch den Veranstalter "absolut" angekündigt. Hingehen, nachlesen und zuhören! 

Vergleiche ebay: Ware wie beschrieben akzeptiert! 

Man sollte auch mal über seinen Tellerrand hinausschauen! Der letzte Trail war genau richtig! Ich bin auch nicht gefahren aber das war O.K. Darüber können sich nur Kotinthenkacker aufregen (damit will ich keinem auf die beschuhten Füße treten    denkt mal drüber nach !)

Mein Fazit: Nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder    


Schöne Grüße



Hitzi


----------



## sedum (7. Juni 2005)

Danke, habe heute morgen eine große Menge Korinthen gekackt!
Bin wirklich schon extreme Rennen gefahren und freue mich auf die Transalp.
Aber wer nicht erkennt das Willingen , hier direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft, auch eine riesige Geldmacherei ist, der ist wirklich blauäugig. Schön, das die Aussteller so viel für dich getan haben, aber auch dafür hast Du und alle anderen bezahlt. Vergleich mal den Service in Willingen an der Strecke mit dem bei anderen Veranstaltungen. Komischerweise sind die anderen Marathons dieses Anbieters ähnlich dürftig (Garmisch)
Der Marathon ist in Willingen nur noch Staffage! Hier gehts um die Startgelder, eigentlich macht er dem Veranstalter nur Mühe. Für den ist wichtig das Presse, Funk und Fernsehen über die "Rahmenwettbewerbe" berichten. Was zählt sind Eintrittsgelder, Standgebühren der Hersteller und Vertriebsfirmen und Veröffentlichungsgelder. Sei doch nicht so blauäugig zu glauben dieses "Event" sei mit viel Liebe und Herzblut für dich vorbereitet.
An der Strecke findest du keine Identifikation mit den Vereinen und der Bevölkerung. Fahr dann doch mal in Plettenberg, das kannst du dich vor lauter Begeisterung und Hilfsbereitschaft in und um die Ortschaften kaum retten.
Aber : Jeder so wie es ihm Spaß macht. Wenn sich bei mir der Frust gelegt hat werde ich wahrscheinlich auch im nächsten JAhr wieder dabei sein. Ist einfach eine Herausforderung in Willingen, vor allem die lange Runde!
Viele Grüße und nix für ungut
Hermann


----------



## Kleinblattagent (7. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Die Ansicht von sedum kann ich zum größten Teil teilen. OK, fürs Wetter kann selbst der Veranstalter nichts, sonst hätte ich Ihn spätestens am Sonntag verklagt.
Ich ärgere mich auch jedes Jahr über diverse Dinge beim Festival und Marathon. Besonders die 8 Eintritt für die Messe sind eine Frechheit. 40 für den Marathon? Wofür?
Aber wenn es nur beim Ärgern bleibt, wird sich nichts ändern. Solange die Teilnehmerzahlen steigen und die Bilanz des Veranstalters am Ende stimmt,sieht er doch gar keine Veranlassung etwas ändern. Im Gegenteil. Wenn der Marathon statt 40 nun 50 kostet, würden genau so viele Leute mitfahren. Und ich wette, so auch bei mir, alle sind das nächste Jahr wieder dabei.

             Gruß

                Michael


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2005)

Man darf bei bei aller Kritik eines nicht vergessen: am Sonntag ist man mit seiner Startnummer vom Marathon aufs Festival-Gelände gekommen. Da ich die kleine Runde gefahren bin hab ich so noch in Ruhe meine Einkäufe gemacht und bin übers Gelände getigert.

Natürlich will der Veranstalter Geld verdienen. Wer will das nicht? Schaut doch mal, wieviele MA-Veranstaltungen in den letzten Jahren aus dem Boden geschossen und gleich wieder verschwunden sind. Warum? Weil die ausrichtenden Vereine oder Organisatoren entweder gar nichts dran verdient oder sogar drauflegen mussten. Klar, daß der ein oder andere falsch kalkuliert hat. Aber nicht nur. Es geht nun mal ums Geld verdienen. überall. Kann man unterstützen oder man lässt es bleiben.

MA`s die aus purem Idealismus veranstaltet werden bei denen der Veranstalter nix verdient, also die Sache null auf null aufgeht....ich denke mal daß man die immer seltener finden wird. Zumal es selbst in ländlichen Gebieten ( wie z.b. Spessart, Solling ) auch immer schwieriger wird, genug Frewillige für die Orga zu finden. Daran ist auch ne Neuauflage unseres MA`s ( Friedrichsdorfer Hochtaunus Marathon ) gescheitert.


----------



## S-Racer (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

seht doch nicht alles so negativ, in Willingen fährt man doch nicht um Geld zu sparen oder von Zuschauern bejubelt zu werden.

In Willingen fährt man um sich mal richtig dreckig zu machen und um mit gutem Gewissen danach alle Antriebskomponenten und die Bremsbeläge zu wechseln  

Ne mal im Ernst, Willingen war eine Herausforderung für jeden und ich bewundere wie schon gesagt die Finisher der Langdistanzen.
Es ist verständlich, dass im Ziel für diese Fahrer eine gewisse Beachtung angebracht wäre.
Wer sich aber bei dem Sauwetter über schwierige zu fahrende Passagen aufregt, hat den Sinn eines solchen Wettkampfes nicht ganz verstanden. 

Es gab auch Positives zu erleben, die Jungs und Mädels an den Verpflegungsstationen waren wirklich mit Herzblut bei der Sache.
An Gefahrenpunkten standen Rettungskräfte bereit.
Auf dem Festival konnte man auch Garantiefälle schnell und unbürokratisch abwickeln, positiv zu erwähnen ist VDO, die haben meinen Lenkerhalter für den 1.0+ ersetzt.
Bei Conti gabs Reifen im Tausch alt gegen neu fertig montiert zum Sonderpreis.
Maxxis hat Reifen für den halben Preis bei Marathon Teilnahme angeboten.
Es gab meiner Meinung nach viel Interessantes zu sehen für das Eintrittsgeld.

Unter Abzocke verstehe ich was anderes, sorry.
Wenn ich mein Auto volltanke zahle ich 70 , das ist Abzocke.... 

Würde in Willingen auch mal die Sonne scheinen, hätte sicher auch mancher von den "Entäuschten"  hier im Forum die Sache etwas lockerer gesehen. 

M.


----------



## chris29 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin dieses Jahr das erste mal in Willingen mitgefahren, obwohl ich das 6. mal beim Festival war. Hatte mich Freitag auf Grund des guten Wetters nachgemeldet, sehr zum Ärger meiner besseren Hälfte, da ich am Montag davor erst aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen wurde.
Naja, und bereut hatte ich die Nachmeldung schon fast am Sonntag morgen um 8.00 Uhr, arsch kalt war es und dann auch noch Nieselregen.
Wie auch immer, da es mein erster Marathon seit 1,5 Jahren war und ich doch gerne fahren wollte hielt ich schliesslich durch. 
Bis Km 35 dachte ich auch noch ich komme so nach ca. 3 Std. ins Ziel aber dann   der Hinterreifen platzt! Nach einer 1/4 Std. hatte ich Ihn soweit wieder hinbekommen so das Er auch gleich nach ca. 1 Km wieder platzen konnte, sch***e    !!!
Naja, bin dann total demoralisiert nach 3 Std 47 Min. ins Ziel gefahren  

Aber egal, das nächste Rennen steht bald an und dann ist Willingen vergessen.
War trotzdem wieder ein toller Event


----------



## md-hammer (7. Juni 2005)

Fand das Wochenende ganz o.k. Sehr interessant waren die CC Rennen der Männer und Frauen. Das Training der Downhiller haben wir uns auch angeschaut. (Wahnsinn) Beim Marathon war fast alles wie im letzten Jahr. Ein bißchen Regen ein bißchen Sonne ein bißchen Nebel und ein bißchen viel Matsche. Habe auf der mittleren Runde 5 Minuten mehr gebraucht als im letzten Jahr obwohl ich eigentlich besser drauf bin als im letzten Jahr. Na egal.
Dann hat man wenigstens im nächsten Jahr wieder Ziele.
Mein Fazit: Das Festival mit den Veranstaltungen hat mir gut gefallen. Der Marathon war auch o.k. Wünsche mir und Euch im nächsten Jahr ein paar Sonnenstrahlen mehr beim Rennen.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr in Willingen.
Grüße MD


----------



## Hitzi (7. Juni 2005)

@ Airmaster

Wir bilden bei der Meinung eine Symbiose   

2003 schien die Sonne und alle haben sich über das trockene und heiße Wetter beschwert. Niemals kann man es allen recht machen.

Wir haben unseren Nutzen aus der Sachen gezogen und sind sonst auch zufrieden. 10,- Euro mehr oder weinger ist letzendlich auch egal. Wir habens doch alle       nötig !

Wer sich darüber aufregt, dass es eine Abzocke sei, solle zu Hause bleiben. Und wer bei schlechtem Wetter nicht fährt hat echt etwas verpasst    

In diesem Sinne: Netten Tach noch..............



Hitzi


----------



## chris29 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin eigendlich immer wieder erstaunt darüber, dass sich jedes Jahr nach Willingen X Leute aufregen wie teuer und lieblos diese Veranstaltung ist. Ein Jahr später starten diese aber wieder in Willingen. Wie gesagt war ich dieses Jahr das 6. mal in Willingen und dieses Jahr bin ich das erste mal den MA gefahren. Ich finde es einfach echt beeindruckend wenn man mit über 3000 Leuten an den Start geht. Mir hat auch nicht alles gefallen, zumal ich einer der Organisatoren beim Harzer MTB- Event bin und ich weiß wieviel Arbeit dahinter steckt einen guten Marathon zu organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (7. Juni 2005)

Seht es mal positiv. Wer bei einem solchen Wetter wie in den letzten zwei Jahren einen Marathon fährt, den haut so schnell nichts mehr aus der Bahn.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich weiß wieviel Arbeit dahinter steckt einen guten Marathon zu organisieren.



Erst wenn man das weiß dann schätzt man die Arbeit der Leute vor Ort noch mehr.
Nen perfekten MA gibt es nicht. Bis auf die alljährliche Schlammschlacht   und einigen Schwächen im Zielbereich ( wo ist die Streckenteilung?????wo die Einfahrt zum Ziel???????? ) fahre ich immer wieder gerne nach Willingen. Das liegt aber auch an unserer super Unterkunft  
Ach ja, Pasta Party: habe es schonlange nicht mehr erlebt daß ich zweimal essen durfte ohne nachzuzahlen. Bei allen anderen MA`s die ich im letzten Jahr gefahren bin ( u.a. Schotten, Alsfeld,Garmisch,Keiler,Odenwald) haben sich die Leute in der Küche wer weiß wie angestellt wenn man es wagte Nachschlag zu verlangen, O-Ton: "Die anderen wollen auch noch was essen!"  
Kann ich nur sagen :mehr kochen!!!! Nudeln und Tomatensoße sind nun wirklich nicht teuer.


----------

